# Chelsea SC is looking for coaches



## chelseasc (Dec 30, 2016)

_Chelsea SC / JUSA is currently recruiting experienced coaching staff to join our team. Multiple teams are available. Please contact Neil Hitchman at doc@chelseasc.org if you are interested in being part JUSA, one of the Nations biggest soccer organizations, established in 1974. Our practice facilities are located in Yorba Linda and Placentia and our home games are in Yorba Linda._


----------



## Frank the Tank (Dec 30, 2016)

Why would anyone want to coach at Chelsea?
The only thing you offer is playing on fields in YL. 

You should have had another club take over and get some credibility back

You guys are nothing more than a third tier club with nothing to offer


----------



## Primetime (Dec 31, 2016)

Frank the Tank said:


> Why would anyone want to coach at Chelsea?
> The only thing you offer is playing on fields in YL.
> 
> You should have had another club take over and get some credibility back
> ...


Real question is why post junk like this and have zero class.  

You should have someone post for you in the future to get credibility back.  

Your nothing more than a troll with nothing to offer.


----------



## Hired Gun (Dec 31, 2016)

Frank the Tank said:


> Why would anyone want to coach at Chelsea?
> The only thing you offer is playing on fields in YL.
> 
> You should have had another club take over and get some credibility back
> ...


Really wanted this club to succeed.  With heavy talent in the North Orange County area - top players have left for years to play South County or Rangers.  If Jusa/Chelsea had pooled together with top coaching etc this club could have competed with the South teams.  Now with Legends West, Strikers North and possibly Pats their window is shutting fast.  Good Luck though my kids and myself played Jusa.


----------



## SoccerFan4Life (Jan 1, 2017)

Frank the Tank said:


> Why would anyone want to coach at Chelsea?
> The only thing you offer is playing on fields in YL.
> 
> You should have had another club take over and get some credibility back
> ...



Frank the Tank, adults shouldn't be talking like middle schoolers.   My kids have played for several club teams in the area and Chelsea has been great for my young daughter.  There's always drama in every club organization and we all know that.    I can name issues with 4 club organizations just in North Orange County.   JUSA does have one of the biggest pool of kids playing recreational and signature soccer in the Orange County area so it's just a matter for them to get more club teams back.


----------



## jdiaz (Jan 1, 2017)

I hope you guys fired the lady coach that took over 1yr ago. Fired more people to collect a bigger salary.  Chelsea should of took care of Mike and kept him as doc. Now running a great YL Pats. Goodluck Chelsea


----------



## Frank the Tank (Jan 1, 2017)

Primetime said:


> Real question is why post junk like this and have zero class.
> 
> You should have someone post for you in the future to get credibility back.
> 
> Your nothing more than a troll with nothing to offer.


Sorry if the truth hurts


----------



## Deadpoolscores! (Jan 1, 2017)

jdiaz said:


> I hope you guys fired the lady coach that took over 1yr ago. Fired more people to collect a bigger salary.  Chelsea should of took care of Mike and kept him as doc. Now running a great YL Pats. Goodluck Chelsea


Seems like you and Frank the Tank know some history of Chelsea and Mike from Pats? Any reason why they are both mainly tier 3 teams or bronze level What type of coaching staff did they normally have? Is there any youtube videos to support your claim?


----------



## jdiaz (Jan 1, 2017)

Your lady at Chelsea thinks that because she was on the national team and pro player thinks she can DOC and cut salaries to benefit herself. Also play dumb and not pay coaches and then demand more out of them. With do respect. Why isn't she make Chelsea a tier 2 and tier 1 teams. You should be asking yourself that.


----------



## Penalty Kicks Stink (Jan 1, 2017)

jdiaz said:


> Your lady at Chelsea thinks that because she was on the national team and pro player thinks she can DOC and cut salaries to benefit herself. Also play dumb and not pay coaches and then demand more out of them. With do respect. Why isn't she make Chelsea a tier 2 and tier 1 teams. You should be asking yourself that.


That lady is now going to be an assistant for the girls Pats Academy team.


----------



## Frank the Tank (Jan 1, 2017)

Bdobyns said:


> I want to say several years prior to the creation of ECNL, Chelsea was a formidable club with several formidable teams (wasn't it home to many top girls from the class of 17 that will be playing in college?).  IMO, all of the clubs in the North OC are ok for younger ages but once the kids start approaching Jr. High, many will go to top programs (ECNL and now Academys) so as to continue their personal growth with the game and pursue dreams of playing in college.
> 
> Just because a club has a big club's name attached doesn't really mean anything other than trying to dupe people into thinking that they are someone special because the girls have to pay top dollar for uniforms that say Slammers, Surf, Pats or Legends.  If your kid wants to play in college, the odds are better if they play on the A teams from Slammers, Surf or Legends (Pats if you have a boy).  Playing for any satellite club really doesn't do much to increase one's odds of making the A team in Chino, Mission Viejo, Newport or SD--being better than the current starters does.
> 
> ...


Esperanza coach is at Legends, YLHS coach is at Slammers, El Dorado coach is Strikers North, Canyon is Pats and OLU is Slammers. Any kids from Chelsea are bench players for Frost Soph and JV. 

Chelsea doesn't even have an 04 or 03 team anymore. I guess the parents got smart


----------



## JackZ (Jan 3, 2017)

Bdobyns said:


> https://sites.google.com/site/soccerrecruits/


@Bdobyns is this your website? Informative stuff!


----------



## forsomuch (Jan 3, 2017)

There is a real chicken or egg dilemma here. 

It used to be that smaller clubs could develop a good team from the younger ages and win their way into the highest levels of competition. They could beat the "big clubs" and take their spots in Premier or National Cup competitions. The big clubs after losing their top competitive level spots to small clubs would then lose their best players to these smaller clubs who still wanted to play at the top level. 

Well, the big clubs got tired of this happening and got together to change the system so this couldn't happen. This was all done under the guise of "player development" but low and behold the big clubs now don't have to worry about competing for players with those pesky small local clubs. 

Now only the big clubs are invited to the highest levels of competition for teenagers, so of course they get all the players. Banging on small local clubs who don't have top teams at the older levels is senseless as the system denies them access. Once all the smaller clubs realized that going forward they would not be allowed to compete at the highest level the race was on to affiliate with the bigger clubs; thus we have 9 flavors of Pats, Slammers, Strikers etc... all of them promising access to the highest level.

Ask the question: do the DA and ENCL have the best players because they develop the best players at the u-littles? Or do they have the best players because their clubs are the only clubs allowed to compete at the highest level of youth soccer and thus the best players have to go there eventually?


----------



## Bdobyns (Jan 3, 2017)

Out of respect, probably should allow this thread to discuss Chelsea SC and their desire to look for coaches.


----------



## Deadpoolscores! (Jan 3, 2017)

Bdobyns said:


> Out of respect, probably should allow this thread to discuss Chelsea SC and their desire to look for coaches.


Have to agree that this went completely off topic lol.


----------



## bababooey (Jan 3, 2017)

I live in North OC and both of my dd's played for JUSA for multiple seasons. When my younger dd got to club soccer age, we tried out for Chelsea. They were so unorganized then that we never heard back from them. You could say that Chelsea did not get back to me because they didn't think my dd was club soccer worthy. That may be true, but none of the other parents who had players attend this tryout were contacted after the tryout and I am talking about roughly 10-15 different sets of parents. Many of those players still play today, but for different clubs in So Cal.

JUSA has a tremendous amount of rec players, so if Chelsea had their act together, they might be a better option for those families. Over the years, other clubs have come into Chelsea's backyard and provided a great option for those parents.

Best of luck with your search Neil, but I think that ship has sailed.


----------



## Bdobyns (Jan 3, 2017)

bababooey said:


> You could say that Chelsea did not get back to me because they didn't think my dd was club soccer worthy. That may be true, but none of the other parents who had players attend this tryout were contacted after the tryout and I am talking about roughly 10-15 different sets of parents. Many of those players still play today, but for different clubs in So Cal.


Not sure how long ago you are talking about, but I remember my girl going to a tryout with a team, I believe Spongebob (username at the time) was the coach and this little team was a SE team going gold or maybe it was gold at the time.  For some reason that team feel apart that evening with girls making moves to Slammers, Legends, Corona United and SC Blues to name a few, never heard from the team after that.  Since then, I haven't seen anything close to the same quality though they did have another team that left a few years later, went to Legends and then Man U--that group made it to Premier.


----------



## Hired Gun (Jan 3, 2017)

bababooey said:


> I live in North OC and both of my dd's played for JUSA for multiple seasons. When my younger dd got to club soccer age, we tried out for Chelsea. They were so unorganized then that we never heard back from them. You could say that Chelsea did not get back to me because they didn't think my dd was club soccer worthy. That may be true, but none of the other parents who had players attend this tryout were contacted after the tryout and I am talking about roughly 10-15 different sets of parents. Many of those players still play today, but for different clubs in So Cal.
> 
> JUSA has a tremendous amount of rec players, so if Chelsea had their act together, they might be a better option for those families. Over the years, other clubs have come into Chelsea's backyard and provided a great option for those parents.
> 
> Best of luck with your search Neil, but I think that ship has sailed.


----------



## Hired Gun (Jan 3, 2017)

If this club handled everything right 15 years back with the JUSA Pool this could have been the Blues, SD Surf, Legends FC of the North OC region.  Sadly poor direction, management sank this ship.  Hopefully with a fresh start it may get better.


----------



## pulguita (Jan 3, 2017)

forsomuch said:


> There is a real chicken or egg dilemma here.
> 
> It used to be that smaller clubs could develop a good team from the younger ages and win their way into the highest levels of competition. They could beat the "big clubs" and take their spots in Premier or National Cup competitions. The big clubs after losing their top competitive level spots to small clubs would then lose their best players to these smaller clubs who still wanted to play at the top level.
> 
> ...


Sorry there is only one flavor of Pats.  All have access to the highest levels.


----------



## forsomuch (Jan 3, 2017)

pulguita said:


> Sorry there is only one flavor of Pats.  All have access to the highest levels.


You got me, officially the Pats call them Chapters not flavors. 

Every player in Southern California has the exact same access to playing for the PATS DA teams.  You just have to be good, you don't have to play for their u-littles team.


----------



## pulguita (Jan 3, 2017)

forsomuch said:


> You got me, officially the Pats call them Chapters not flavors.
> 
> Every player in Southern California has the exact same access to playing for the PATS DA teams.  You just have to be good, you don't have to play for their u-littles team.


I was referring to players in the Pats organization that can be moved or shared at anytime.  The other organizations can't say that in a lot of cases.


----------



## Bdobyns (Jan 3, 2017)

Let's face it, we all want our kids to be in the right place at the right time.  Just like clubs ask for money each year, kids and parents need to evaluate with great frequency their situation--Chelsea just might be the right fit or maybe NCP, PSA or Wolves as much as JUSA or even YMCA.  I am sure that if a kid went to any club and was basically better than players 1-11, regardless if they came from Chelsea or from a satellite club, the kid would be picked up.  Highest levels are always wanting to replace their best players.


----------



## The Driver (Jan 3, 2017)

pulguita said:


> I was referring to players in the Pats organization that can be moved or shared at anytime.  The other organizations can't say that in a lot of cases.


What do you mean by moved and shared?


----------



## jdiaz (Jan 10, 2017)

bababooey said:


> I live in North OC and both of my dd's played for JUSA for multiple seasons. When my younger dd got to club soccer age, we tried out for Chelsea. They were so unorganized then that we never heard back from them. You could say that Chelsea did not get back to me because they didn't think my dd was club soccer worthy. That may be true, but none of the other parents who had players attend this tryout were contacted after the tryout and I am talking about roughly 10-15 different sets of parents. Many of those players still play today, but for different clubs in So Cal.
> 
> JUSA has a tremendous amount of rec players, so if Chelsea had their act together, they might be a better option for those families. Over the years, other clubs have come into Chelsea's backyard and provided a great option for those parents.
> 
> Best of luck with your search Neil, but I think that ship has sailed.


Upper management sucks. Let's be realistic.  You have two things. Chelsea comes to the point and realized that Rec. Club that feeds the other clubs around them. Or get rid of your upper management  and get someone to get the club thru to play at the level that the other clubs do.


----------



## MWN (Jan 11, 2017)

The Driver said:


> What do you mean by moved and shared?


Pats play in the SCDSL as does Chelsea (so we at least kinda keep this thing on topic).  SCDSL has the more liberal "club pass" rule, which allows players to be sent up to the higher division teams or sent down.  So, a player that starts the season off at XYZ Flight 3, can conceivably be moved to the Flight 1 team.

I've read a few of the negative comments regarding this club's past, and having no experience whatsoever, save for my son's team having played against a Chelsea team, it appears that this year (April 2016), the Chelsea club made some changes, appointing a new DOC and Director of Player Development (http://www.chelseasc.org/1545-2/).  It appears changes were made and now the club is looking to grow.  Good Luck.


----------



## jdiaz (Jan 11, 2017)

MWN said:


> Pats play in the SCDSL as does Chelsea (so we at least kinda keep this thing on topic).  SCDSL has the more liberal "club pass" rule, which allows players to be sent up to the higher division teams or sent down.  So, a player that starts the season off at XYZ Flight 3, can conceivably be moved to the Flight 1 team.
> 
> I've read a few of the negative comments regarding this club's past, and having no experience whatsoever, save for my son's team having played against a Chelsea team, it appears that this year (April 2016), the Chelsea club made some changes, appointing a new DOC and Director of Player Development (http://www.chelseasc.org/1545-2/).  It appears changes were made and now the club is looking to grow.  Good Luck.


I hope this guy can fix what the lady that was in charge destroyed.  Chelsea had alot of coaches that cared about the club and left.


----------



## Deadpoolscores! (Jan 19, 2017)

jdiaz said:


> I hope this guy can fix what the lady that was in charge destroyed.  Chelsea had alot of coaches that cared about the club and left.


Here is my experience with Chelsea after a client asked me to come observe and wanted my opinion of the club. I have to say that I see a better future for Chelsea after talking to the new DOC Neil and observing the new DOC of player development. During my time at tryouts I truly believe he does care about the club, players and wants to make things go to a positive direction. Bringing in new coaches and building new teams look bright after seeing the club's tryouts. I was glad that Chelsea was a good fit for my client and they were happy with what they saw. Maybe Chelsea may rise up again from the ashes like a phoenix once more.


----------



## sothpaw (Jan 19, 2017)

Deadpoolscores! said:


> Here is my experience with Chelsea after a client asked me to come observe and wanted my opinion of the club. I have to say that I see a better future for Chelsea after talking to the new DOC Neil and observing the new DOC of player development. During my time at tryouts I truly believe he does care about the club, players and wants to make things go to a positive direction. Bringing in new coaches and building new teams look bright after seeing the club's tryouts. I was glad that Chelsea was a good fit for my client and they were happy with what they saw. Maybe Chelsea may rise up again from the ashes like a phoenix once more.


Here is the bottom line, nobody is going to play for Chelsea or any other organization without the proper leadership and a solid reputation.  The top clubs do not advertise they are looking for coaches.  Coaches find the top clubs and ask them to join or the club will ask an individual to join.  At one time there was only one club in the Yorba Linda and Placentia area.  Now there are Legends FC, Strikers, Slammers and Pats.  That is four clubs in the same area and that is not including AC Brea, Fullerton Rangers and Canyon FC.  If the top players in the area are going to the other clubs but Chelsea, what players are they left with but recreational ones who can't make a team somewhere else.


----------



## SoccerFan4Life (Jan 20, 2017)

sothpaw said:


> Here is the bottom line, nobody is going to play for Chelsea or any other organization without the proper leadership and a solid reputation.  The top clubs do not advertise they are looking for coaches.  Coaches find the top clubs and ask them to join or the club will ask an individual to join.  At one time there was only one club in the Yorba Linda and Placentia area.  Now there are Legends FC, Strikers, Slammers and Pats.  That is four clubs in the same area and that is not including AC Brea, Fullerton Rangers and Canyon FC.  If the top players in the area are going to the other clubs but Chelsea, what players are they left with but recreational ones who can't make a team somewhere else.


You are correct in your statement for players that are already in club and are aware of their options.  Although I thought Slammers YL is no longer around??     Anyways, the good news for Chelsea is that they will make new teams from the younger players coming up the recreational teams.  My DD is  a young player and I could have selected AC Brea or Rangers.  I personally selected Chelsea for convenience and to be around a great group of girls, parents, and coach.   There was a time when TFA, Arsenal, and Corinthians were making a strong play in this area but they didnt last for long.      

Also even though my daughter joined Chelsea, I am getting email spams from other clubs in the area asking for my kid to tryout.  I dont see how they got my email other than someone stealing it from JUSA.   Basically they are going after the same kids that Chelsea is going after.


----------



## Deadpoolscores! (Jan 20, 2017)

SoccerFan4Life said:


> Also even though my daughter joined Chelsea, I am getting email spams from other clubs in the area asking for my kid to tryout.  I dont see how they got my email other than someone stealing it from JUSA.   Basically they are going after the same kids that Chelsea is going after.


This reminds me of something that occurred when my cousin DD was in IE Surf. This is what the e-mail said from the President comment when parents were getting e-mails from other clubs.

_Hello IE Surf Families,_

_I am writing this email to all of the members of our Club.  Over the past month it has been brought to my attention that many parents have been receiving personalized emails to their children from the Director of Coaches at Arsenal FC.  These emails are targeting all players of specific teams inviting them to try out or to come to a camp.  I have had many parents questioning how the staff at Arsenal got their information.  I have spent the last few weeks in communication with Arsenal FC and also Cal South.  This incident was of great concern to me.  What we can currently presume is that they are accessing the information through Cal South registration program.  All Registrars of each Club have access to this information through the registration portal.  It is instructed to all Registrars that they are not to give information to any others from this source.  Arsenal FC is denying that is how they obtained the information.  They stated they got it from previous camps or previous players of Arsenal FC.  I strongly doubt that.  There is no way to target entire teams in certain age groups by that method.  The only place that we know it can be pulled is in the registration portal.  We feel this is a breach of privacy on the part of Arsenal FC and I wanted to make sure all of our members know that we do not take that lightly.  I had contact with the CEO of Cal South and from what I have been told is that they will be shutting down the feature in the system so that other Clubs can't access each others information.  This feature originally was open so that Registrars could easily perform transfers.

Clubs will always be attempting to recruit, that is part of the business.  We as a Board do not believe in tactics like this. We recently had two teams and a coach approach us to transfer to our Club from Arsenal FC.  The coach asked our DOC to attend a meeting to discuss our program before they made a decision of where they were going to transfer to. The very next day that coach was terminated from Arsenal FC.  A couple of days after that the emails were sent to our parents from the DOC at Arsenal FC inviting all of our players to try out.  This appears to be a retaliatory tactic on their part and it saddens me to see these types of things happen. To possibly violate privacy laws to obtain this information seems like an all new low.   I believe in transparency and that is why I am sharing this with all of you.  Our focus here are the kids and how they develop and more importantly how they achieve greatness through education.  We stand behind those beliefs and know that if we always keep that first we will always stay on the right path.  _

_From the Board of Directors, the DOC and all the staff we thank you all very much for helping our Club be so successful and grow each and every year.   We are excited to announce soon the names of all of our student athletes that have committed to colleges this year.  Keep an eye out on the web site for that exciting information.
If anyone has any questions or further concerns about this issue please feel free to contact me or any Board member._

_Thank you all again,_

_Sincerely,
Bryan Young
President
Inland empire Surf Soccer Club
byoung@inlandempiresurf.com_


----------



## soccer dude (Feb 8, 2017)

Deadpoolscores! said:


> This reminds me of something that occurred when my cousin DD was in IE Surf. This is what the e-mail said from the President comment when parents were getting e-mails from other clubs.
> 
> _Hello IE Surf Families,_
> 
> ...


Yep, from personal experience as a girls parent of Arsenal in 2015, sounds just like them.  Arsenal has some good younger girls teams but the price and drama is keeping me away from them.  On a side note, I personally saw RB deny a transfer from one arsenal team to our arsenal team during the allowed thanksgiving break til after national cup.  This player sat on our bench for a few months (but still trained with us) since RB did not allow her to play with us.  Not sure how or why Arsenal even allowed this.  I'm not big on a club that punishes players or even keeps them from playing the game they love.  No thanks!!!


----------



## Deadpoolscores! (Feb 8, 2017)

soccer dude said:


> Yep, from personal experience as a girls parent of Arsenal in 2015, sounds just like them.  Arsenal has some good younger girls teams but the price and drama is keeping me away from them.  On a side note, I personally saw RB deny a transfer from one arsenal team to our arsenal team during the allowed thanksgiving break til after national cup.  This player sat on our bench for a few months (but still trained with us) since RB did not allow her to play with us.  Not sure how or why Arsenal even allowed this.  I'm not big on a club that punishes players or even keeps them from playing the game they love.  No thanks!!!


Everyone know that RB is known punishment of players, make a mistake your out. Team loses laps after the game. Don't perform you will learn be replaced or you won't play for the rest of the tournament and if you don't show up to any of the games you will feel his punishment. It's a shame that the previous DOC left to IE Surf.


----------



## Sunil Illuminati (Feb 8, 2017)

RB one of the worst soccer coaches of this generation. He's so limited, I fully expect him to get a job working with the USWYNT.


----------



## SuperNatural (Feb 8, 2017)

I know Coach Munoz is always looking for work.


----------



## HowardR (Mar 25, 2017)

SoccerFan4Life said:


> Also even though my daughter joined Chelsea, I am getting email spams from other clubs in the area asking for my kid to tryout.  I dont see how they got my email other than someone stealing it from JUSA.   Basically they are going after the same kids that Chelsea is going after.


My child also plays for Chelsea and I have never gotten SPAM e-mails from other clubs unless I registered for a tryout or played previously on their club.  However, I am getting SPAM e-mails from Legends and I know exactly how that came about.  It's the same reason that you are getting them SoccerFan4Life.  The former JUSA Signature director lost his bid for re-election in December 2016 and was replaced but still had access to the registration system until January when the new director took over.  Shortly thereafter, he moved to Legends FC West and running their "developmental" academy and magically all Chelsea families start receiving spam e-mails from the Legends club.  Not some Chelsea families... but all of them.  This is an obvious case of someone steeling people's personal information and distributing it to another organization without the families permission.  Not only is it unethical... but probably borderline illegal.  Unfortunately, there's no way to prove it... so life goes on.  Based on on the content of his posts... I'm quite certain that this guy posts on these boards as "sothpaw" which would probably explain why so much of his comments negatively attack the Chelsea/JUSA organization.  I for one can vouch for the Chelsea/JUSA organization, it's integrity, and the quality of the new leadership.  They are doing well and are headed in the right direction.  They just needed to clean house and take out the trash.


----------

